# 1999 Super Match I



## FreeCarry (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently purchased a 1999 Super Match I. I'm pretty sure I paid less than it is worth but I wanted an opinion from someone familiar with these. I would like to say it is stock but it is not. It has a 4" BarSto barrel and a "Thoroughbred" slide. I'm pretty sure the barrel and slide were done here in Gilbert AZ. I heard he passed away but unable to find anything. I will say it shoots like a champ and extremely accurate. I know the gun was made in March of 99 and was probably one of the last real customs Kimber put out before they expanded in to what they do now. I guess I just want to confirm the price I paid was a good deal.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw a few for $2000...saw one for $1600.


----------



## FreeCarry (Jan 21, 2013)

berettabone said:


> Saw a few for $2000...saw one for $1600.


Would the work done on it help or hurt the price?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Depends who buys it, I would imagine..........


----------

